# Happy Birthday, Gypsyseagod!



## monty (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Hope you enjoy your special day to its fullest and that you are posting here for many more to come!

Cheers!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday..Hope ya have a great day....


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Gypsy!!! Have a great day and a whole bunch more! Now go smoke sumthin'...


----------



## triple b (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Gypsy!!
And many more!


----------



## lisacsco (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## jts70 (Jul 23, 2007)

Dude Happy Birthday!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy b-day to the most long winded hillbilly i've ever heard 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Have a great day bro!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy B-day Tex....Hope ya have alot more!


----------



## smokincowboy (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## mossymo (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Gypsy !!!


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 23, 2007)

happy birthday!!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 23, 2007)

whoohoo... the wife just suprised me w/ a cajun cooker then asked if i wanted it or return it for another  smoke-n-pit.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  decisions decisions.....


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 23, 2007)

*I can't say it any better than that, Gypsy! I keep tryin to tell your wife though, she's gonna ruin ya by spoilin ya like that, ANOTHER smoker? Proably bought you a heifer(thats a half gallon for you city folks)  of Captain Morgans too, didn't she? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Happy Birthday! Terry*


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 23, 2007)

acutally was bacardi gold hehe


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 23, 2007)

*Gol darn it Gypsy, I've taught you every thing I know, and you STILL don't know nothing?????  I am 15 years older than you, 15 more years of comparing rum. Try Captain Morgan, I "used" to drink bacardi. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  P.S. read your post on coming down from Snow Bowl with 15,000# of logs behind a 4 cyl jeep, kinda was the tail waggin the dog wasn't it? I been down that road, I hope you had trailer brakes(and I know you didn't) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Gypsy - ya ole goat you!


----------



## msmith (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Gypsy.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday...


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Gypsy.  I hope you have a great one.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday gypsy.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 24, 2007)

trailer brakes ??? bloddy 'ell man i had lights & thought i was doin' good.....as far as rum i like my bacardi limon chilled straight & i can't do sweet rums anymore as my wife has a great nose & a good quarter- she kills me like that .....


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 24, 2007)

lol p.s. btw bubba called me a hillbilly ... i was born & raised in texas- i'm a hick dagnabbitt.... lmao  long winded i am ....


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 24, 2007)

*I'd like to argue with you, dagnabbit, but I just can't. Gypsy, who, on TV, used to say, "dagnabbit"? I can't remember? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I wish I weren't still awake, this broke rib is getting OLD. Terry*


----------



## mossymo (Jul 24, 2007)

Burt Reynolds in Smokey and the Bandit, or was it Jackie Gleason as Buford T. Justice?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 24, 2007)

no... thats was.. " ya sumbich" .... i think dagnabbit i got offa cartoon somewhere.....or actually nah,, it couldn't be the beverly hillbillies....


----------



## Dutch (Jul 24, 2007)

Okay, showing my age on this one again. "Dagnabbit" was the line of Walter Brennan in the TV show "The Real McCoys" (1957-63) as Grandpa Amos McCoy and he always walked with a "hitch in his getalong" (thats a limp fer ya cityfied folks).

Oh yeah, the reason for posting in this thread. . . HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GYPSY!!!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 24, 2007)

i knew i knew it from sumwhere... and i'm 39 today... wow dutch thats almost a nice a compliment as bubba calling me "the most longwinded hillbilly i know"" .... and to think my 11 yr old loves green acres too ... god i must be getting cornfed & inbred...lmao


----------



## Dutch (Jul 24, 2007)

Ain't TVLand great.  I'm just hoping that my grandson (11 yr old also)doesn't ask for a pet pig to name Arnold!!


----------



## iceboxbbq (Jul 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------

